# [A] Gilneas - "Viva la Vida" sucht Mitglieder



## Prix - H.O.L. (15. September 2010)

*Hiho @ all. *

Wir sind eine Erwachsenen Gilde auf Gilneas und wollen unseren Gildenstamm für Cataclysm aufstocken. 
Die Gilde Viva la Vida gibt es nun seit 2 Jahren und wir versuchen die ganze Bandbreite von WoW zu nutzen und somit Raidern, Twinkern und PVP´lern eine Gemeinschaft zu bieten.
So tummeln sich Königsmörder und Erfolgsjäger gleichermaßen bei uns.
Natürlich ist eine Gilde immer im Wandel, wir wollen jedoch nach Möglichkeit vermeiden das wir andauernd neue Leute einladen und diese dann nach 1-2 Monaten wieder wortlos weiter ziehen. 
Im Hinblick auf das kommende System der Gildenerfolge, wollen wir deshalb frühzeiig passende Leute finden die mit uns Cataclysm zocken wollen. 
Ziel ist es beim Start von Cataclysm schon eine Stammgilde zusammen zu haben die gemeinsam Questet, Levelt und Jagd auf die Gildenerfolge macht. 
Primär haben wir den 10ér Content im Visier. Inkl. Möglichkeit zur Rotation werden wir wohl dazu 15-20 Accounts benötigen die Raiden. Der 25ér Content benötigt entsprechend mehr Raidaccounts.
Ihr seid Gildenlos oder unzufrieden mit der jetzige Gilde? Oder habt Ihr eine kleine Gilde und somit keine Aussichten auf die Gildenerfolge?
Dann schau dich bei uns um - je früher desto besser, denn so hast auch Du noch die Gelegenheit dich umzuschauen bevor die ersten Gildenerfolge eingefahren sind und evtl. manche Gilden dicht machen und ihre Tore evtl. nur noch gegen Cash öffnen (wer weiß was die Gildenstats in Zukunft wert sein werden?).
Viva la Vida ist eine Erwachsenen Gilde auf Gilneas. Unser Alterdurchschnitt liegt etwa bei 30 und das Mindesteinstiegsalter bei 20. Warum bestimmen wir das so? Weil wir es können!
Wir haben nicht den Anspruch die schnellsten im Content zu sein und nur Imba Chars zu haben. Wir legen Wert auf das gemeinsame WoW Erlebnis.
Ihr wollt mehr erfahren ? Auf unserer Gildenhomepage erfahrt Ihr alles wissenswerte und habt direkt zugriff auf ein Bewerbungsformular.
Wir freuen uns auf neu Mitstreiter. 

Cu soon - Wani(kiya)

http://www.vivalavida-gilneas.de


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (22. September 2010)

Danke an alle die sich bisher gemeldet haben. Wir hoffen natürlich noch auf weitere Interessatne Neuzugänge. Zur Bewerbung benutzt bitte ausschließlich das Formular auf unsere Homepage - Danke.


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Suche bleibt aktuell. Danke an alle die sich bisher beworben bzw. vorgestellt haben. 
Da oft die Frage aufkommt ob wir noch ein/eine XY gebrauchen können, nochmals zur Info: 
Wir suchen keine Klassen, keine Chars (die ändern sich eh schnell was euipt etc. angeht) - wir suchen euch, die Leute an den Tasten. Wenn IHR zu uns passt ergibt sich der Rest eh von allein.


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (20. Oktober 2010)

Danke an alle die sich die Zeit genommen haben das Formular auszufüllen. Und schon mal Danke an alle die sich noch die Zeit nehmen werden. Wir suchen (noch) weiter ...

... mehr auf www.vivalavida-gilneas.de


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (21. November 2010)

Auf geht´s in die letzte Runde. Wir laden weiter ein.


----------

